# Carne asada



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

im not entirely sure what goes into carne asada but I tried cutting my deer meat thin and then added some lemon pepper and some tabasco sauce and wrapped it up into a burrito with some onions and letuce. It wasnt bad but not something to do back flips over. Anyone have a good carne asad recipe? For venison?


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

It's been six days since I posted this... Well I figured it out. Pour 4 table spoons of vegetable oil on a frying pan and put on medium heat. Then fry a teaspoon of minced garlic. Add venison cut to about 1/4". Fry it up adding pinches of salt along the way. There you have it. Add it to tortillas with lettuce onion and some chopped tomatos. Add hot sauce and some lime juice. Pound by pound your deer will be gone in no time forcing you to go out the grocery store to buy beef.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks NB

I'll try it, maybe with a little less garlic.


----------



## Dangerfowl (Dec 6, 2007)

Works pretty good with duck to.

Just be sure to keep the duck med rare at most.


----------



## great googly moogly (Jan 26, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> Thanks NB
> 
> I'll try it, maybe with a little less garlic.


THERE CAN NEVER BE 'TOO MUCH GARLIC'


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

great googly moogly said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks NB
> ...


You insensitive bastards; he is obviously a vampire GOSH :roll:


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

This sounds good, i am going to have to try it sometime. 

Thanks


----------

